# Canon USA Repair Service Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/canon-usa-repair-service-update/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/canon-usa-repair-service-update/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Hurricane Sandy Update for Jamesburg, New Jersey Repair Facility</strong>


Thank you for being a valued Canon Professional Services member. Due to the impact of Hurricane Sandy, the Canon USA repair facility in Jamesburg, New Jersey is currently without power and is closed.</p>
<p>If you recently sent a product to the Jamesburg facility and wish to check on the repair status, please enter your Canon Repair Number and ZIP Code into the designated fields at the following Canon USA web site address: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=checkRepairStatus</p>
<p>Recovery operations are underway and we have been informed by the local utility servicing the Jamesburg facility that power should be restored by November 7. However, due to storm-related delays, normal operations and repair turnaround are not expected to resume until November 16. Until that time, please direct any new repair requests to one of the Canon Repair Facilities below:</p>
<p><strong>1.</strong> Newport News, Virginia

Canon Factory Service Center

12022 Canon Blvd.

Newport News, VA 23606

(Mail-In Service Only)</p>
<p><strong>2.</strong> Irvine, California

Canon Factory Service Center

15955 Alton Parkway

Irvine, CA 92618

(Mail-In and Walk-In Service)</p>
<p>When sending in your equipment for repair please ensure the box is marked as CPS Pro Rush Repair to expedite the request.</p>
<p>Assistance is also available to CPS members 24×7 via the CPS Member Hot Line at 1-877-CPS-8122 (1-877-277-8122).</p>
<p>We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience as we work to return to normal operations in New Jersey as soon as possible.</p>
<p>Thank you,

Canon Professional Services (CPS)

Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p>Contact Information for Inquiries

CPS Toll free; 1-877-CPS-8122

24 hours 7 days/per week</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2012)

Mooose said:


> Jeez. I'm switching to Nikon.



According to the data from Roger Cicala, if you'd sent a lens into Canon's Jamesburg facility just before Sandy, even with the >2 week delay from the storm, you'd still be likely to get it back faster than if you'd sent a Nikon lens to an open Nikon Service Center...and you'd probably have paid less for Canon's service, too...


----------



## dstppy (Nov 2, 2012)

OKAY! So, where the hurricane made landfall and completely gutted the electrical system will have power 2 days after they estimate CT getting power . . . that's some fine restoration work there, CL&P

(disclaimer: I am a professional Connecticut Light and Power troll as I am on their 51-weeks-of-service-maximum plan . . . like clockwork)

Nov 7 is DEFINITELY not the worst that I've heard from people, "Thanksgiving" was (LI)


----------



## gkreis (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh no.... I sent in a lens to be repaired and re-calibrated with my 60D. I got the lens back, but my 60D is stuck there. I had it repaired at the VA facility and they didn't do it right, so I opted to try my luck at NJ. Oh well... a bag full of lenses and no body.

"No body, knows the trouble I...." ;-)

Anyone know why Canon requires each item to be shipped separately (both directions?) If my camera body was in with the lens I got back I would be in business?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez. I'm switching to Nikon.
> ...



I'm 15mins away from Canon Service Center in Irvine, CA. It was 2days turn around for me to calibrate my old 24-105 & 5D II. Best of all, they did it for FREE.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 2, 2012)

Any word as to whether the repair centre itself was damaged/flooded? That would be a huge insurance bill (and/or a lot of more repairs) if it were. Or is it just the power cuts?


----------



## kd2pm2 (Nov 3, 2012)

I live 10 min away from the Jamesburg center and there is no damage. Our area of NJ got wind with little rain so its more power lines that have to be repaired to get them back up and running. I was out of power for 68 hours which is really not bad considering what everyone else along the coast is dealing with. Jamesburg has an excellent 2 day turnaround. Just had my 20d and 17-85 there for cal and cleanup and was surprised how fast they called me back. 

Be patient. Once they get power back, all will be good in the world.


----------



## gkreis (Nov 3, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Any word as to whether the repair centre itself was damaged/flooded? That would be a huge insurance bill (and/or a lot of more repairs) if it were. Or is it just the power cuts?



I looked at the location on Google maps early on and it appears far enough inland that I doubt it was flooded. I suspect it is the power issue as the main concern.


----------



## gkreis (Nov 3, 2012)

kd2pm2 said:


> I live 10 min away from the Jamesburg center and there is no damage. Our area of NJ got wind with little rain so its more power lines that have to be repaired to get them back up and running. I was out of power for 68 hours which is really not bad considering what everyone else along the coast is dealing with. Jamesburg has an excellent 2 day turnaround. Just had my 20d and 17-85 there for cal and cleanup and was surprised how fast they called me back.
> 
> Be patient. Once they get power back, all will be good in the world.



I can testify to their speed. I was floored to see how fast my lens was returned. It was so fast, that I wondered if they had really calibrated it with the body after the repair since the camera (needing no repair) wasn't returned at the same time.

I find the Canon service personnel to be very pleasant on the phone. My frustration is the 'wall' that goes up between the service center itself and the customer (no way to explain the issue in detail or get clarification or comfort that the problem is well understood), the lack of insurance for the shipped equipment (UPS won't let you add insurance to the pre-paid label according to the store) and the communication via snail mail.

If you send in an item, they send a letter back asking what you want to do. This is 2012. Letters? They have my email address. Mail drags the process out. My lens was returned before the letter arrived! ;-)

The explanation in the letter of what they propose and the cost estimate is very terse. One sentence usually. No chance to clarify what they are proposing and the likelihood it will repair the problem. Yes or No. It just feels like you are part of the 'factory'.

Contrast that with taking a car in for repair. You talk with the mechanic, they call you with the estimate, you can discuss the strategy and then you get a call when it is ready. Just replace the calls with email and you can have something just as interactive.


----------



## Cracker Jack (Nov 5, 2012)

My 5DmkIII just went into Jamesburg a few days before Sandy -- I had called earlier today to see if there was any new info and they were still saying the facility would not have power until Wednesday.

However! I just got a call from a rep there to get more information about my issue. *They are up and running again.* They said they would have my camera headed back to me before week's end.


----------



## gkreis (Nov 6, 2012)

gkreis said:


> I can testify to their speed. I was floored to see how fast my lens was returned. It was so fast, that I wondered if they had really calibrated it with the body after the repair since the camera (needing no repair) wasn't returned at the same time.


Got a FEDEX call. Being delivered tomorrow! That is when Canon estimated the power would be back on. Either it made it out to FEDEX before they shut down and FEDEX was struggling to get it here OR the Canon folks grabbed what could be shipped and took it offsite to a place with power to at least start it flowing again. Either way, pleased to know it is on the way. (I think it was the later. ;-)


----------



## extremeinstability (Nov 20, 2012)

Sent my 5D II to California facility November 1, they received it 5th/Monday and by 7th had looked at it and sent me the estimate and bill deal which I paid that same day. Nothing since then, which is more than doubling the time my 10-22 just took. Finally called today as I'd have hoped to had this by Thanks Giving weekend. Was told they've had a back up there because of Sandy and they hope to get to it soon. For what it is worth, for anyone sending there or have recently sent there.


----------

